
Show HN: Sample Cover Letters – Collection of Cover Letter Templates - rohanm93
https://coverletters.io
======
rohanm93
Hi everyone! Creator here.

I run a career platform, Resume Worded and some of the most common questions I
get from my readers and users are about cover letters. Whenever anyone asks
about them, I usually just send them a couple of good examples of cover
letters they can use as inspiration.

I thought I'd curate a bunch of great samples so other people can use them as
inspiration too! They're sourced from some excellent career guides by places
like Harvard and Stanford (links to the original guides are included too!)

Hope you find them useful :) Any feedback or feature requests, let me know!

Thanks! Rohan

P.S. This is a side project to my main product, Resume Worded, which gives you
feedback on your resume and LinkedIn profile powered by AI, as well as sample
resumes. It'd be awesome if you could check it out too! thank you

------
ncmncm
I have seen hundreds and hundreds of resumes, but have never -- not once --
been shown a cover letter by anybody whose name wasn't on it.

They are always thrown away.

Probably some places expect to get it, but they don't pass it along. So, it
really doesn't matter much what it says unless you are writing it to a
specific person. In that case any other letter would be useless.

------
mieseratte
Actually having to write up a cover letter today for the first time in ages to
apply for a position that requires one. At the very least, these provide a
good frame of reference and structural inspiration.

Thanks for submitting it!

~~~
rohanm93
My pleasure! Good luck :)

------
tunedmystic
Great site! The design is really clean!

------
gdcohen
In my experience, it's very easy to spot when someone uses a cover letter that
is based on samples like these.

